# Hatching boxie eggs!



## turtleluv88 (Apr 17, 2013)

My first of three eastern box turtle eggs starting hatching today. He's still in the egg shell with his head poking out. I have them in a homemade incubator made out of a cooler. I used an aquarium water heater to heat the water in the bottom of the cooler and I have the eggs in vermiculite suspended above the water. The container that the eggs are in has a lid that is on a slant to allow the condensation to drip away from the eggs.

My question here is, is it okay to move the half hatched egg into the nursery that I set-up (consisting of moist paper towels and temps of 84-86 degrees with some humidity) because I am worried that the baby might fall into the water below and drown. 

Any input would be great.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a great question! I hope someone helps you soon! Ebt's are my favorite!!
Can you post pics of them after the hatch?
I wish I could help you!!!!  Good luck with those babies!!


----------



## turtleluv88 (Apr 17, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> That's a great question! I hope someone helps you soon! Ebt's are my favorite!!
> Can you post pics of them after the hatch?
> I wish I could help you!!!!  Good luck with those babies!!



I will for sure post some pics. The little guy is still in his shell but has already moved a little (assuming with his arms)


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 17, 2013)

I would be worried about him falling in the water too!!
My EBT burried eggs but they were not good. 
I made an incubator out of a cooler too and checked on them
everyday! I was so upset they were bad!! You are very lucky!!!!


----------



## turtleluv88 (Apr 17, 2013)

Making some progress!


----------



## turtleluv88 (Apr 18, 2013)

The little guy finally came out of the egg this morning. Looks to be doing well. Has a small yolk sac.


----------



## lisa127 (Apr 18, 2013)

adoreable!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 18, 2013)

THEY ARE ADORABLE!!!!!!!
I have been waiting for your pics!! 
I am so glad they are doing well. 
They sure are cute!!!!! Wow!!


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Apr 19, 2013)

Adorable little guy! I have had experience with only wild Box turtles, rescuing a hatchling from my dog and what not, but I love them. I can't wait for the day when I can get into breeding myself! Your hatchling is very, very cute! Congratulations.


----------



## turtleluv88 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank-you everyone. This is the first batch of egg that I have had success with. Last year I had 4 that made is very close to hatching but died in the egg. So far 2 have hatched and there is one more on the way. I'm very excited. I will post pics of them all once the other one fully emerges.


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 19, 2013)

How many days did it take before it pips


----------



## turtleluv88 (Apr 20, 2013)

Millerlite said:


> How many days did it take before it pips



The first egg pipped on the morning of April 17th and hatched on the 18th, the second pipped on the 18th and hatched on the 19th and the third pipped on the 19th and just hatched this morning.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 20, 2013)

So cute! Are they about the size of a quarter?


----------



## Millerlite (Apr 20, 2013)

How long in the incubator, mine are at 25 days hopefully about half way done


----------



## contessa20 (Apr 21, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## turtleluv88 (Apr 21, 2013)

Millerlite said:


> How long in the incubator, mine are at 25 days hopefully about half way done



The first egg pipped right on 50 days.


All three of them having their daily soak.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome. Awesome. Awesome. Congrats on your darling little trio! : )


----------

